# 2001 2.8L A6 Quattro



## burninginflames (Apr 23, 2010)

So the car was subject to some moisture. The ends on the comfort control module oxidized and the module itself was oxidized. I bought a new module and harness and installed them. Turn the key and...cranks but no start. Tested the spark plugs, got spark. Turn the key, realize fuel pump is NOT turning on. Direct wire the fuel pump to always run...car does not start. Add starter fluid to air intake, car starts, if I keep adding it it runs just fine.

Questions:

Fuel Injectors? How do I check if its the ECU and or relay that controls the fuel system (ie pump/injectrors)? Any suggestions????

-Jake


----------



## burninginflames (Apr 23, 2010)

should this be in tech support?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Does the pump actually run when you jump the wire? I'm assuming it has fuel? 

Best bet would be to find someone with VAG-COM and get it scanned :thumbup:


----------

